# Alte Säcke suchen gleichgesinnte ;)



## zefixxx (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Die Gilde "Wächter des Lichts" auf dem Server Thrall sucht noch Member.
Gut wäre ein Level über 60 da wir in Zukunft gildenintern
Raids machen wollen. Im Moment haben wir aber einfach noch zu wenige High lvls.
Da unser Altersschnitt ungefähr bei 30 liegt, wäre es wünschenswert
wenn ihr nicht unter 20 seid.
Also Kiddy-Stress und nerviges "ich-bin-so-imba-Geschwafel" gibts bei uns nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unsere Website + Forum findet ihr hier.
http://www.waechterdeslichts.net

Falls Interesse besteht, könnt ihr euch im Forum unter "Bewerbungen" ...bewerben ^^

Gruß
Zefix 
vielleicht bis bald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melothil (2. Juni 2007)

schade das ihr ne allie-gilde seit. such genau nach leuten wie euch. -.-


----------



## Hymespiel (5. Juni 2007)

geht nur auf Ambossar auf dem Server, gelle ?

ich bin leider auf Ambossar, kann man da was machen ?


Krieger lvl 41


----------

